# 054l - My own Borneo



## Akwarysta_pl (1 May 2019)

*Hello;*

I want to present my aquarium which was arranged by the way of buying of some new plants. I had to put them to the aquarium without any idea concerning scape and I had collect another plants in the next days and put them also there randomly. In the next days I saw this all together in aquarium and it looks very fine for me so I thought I will use this configuration in the final scape 




 

*Tank specyfication;*

*Tank:* 60 x 30 x 30h = 54L.
*Light*: Chihiros A601 / 39W = 9 h (13:00-22:00). power : 4-5/7
*Fertilisation*: Aqua-art macro green (2 ml/per day), Aqua-Art K+ (0,5 ml/every 2 days), Aqua-Art Carbo ( 2 ml/per day), Aquaflora micro (0,5 ml/per day), Aquaflora N (0,5 ml/every 2 days), from the time to time something extra to the substrate.
*CO2: *Yes, High-pressure bottle 0,5kg with ceramic diffuser and solenoid valve -  diffuser: 3 in 1 Tropica = 1 b/s, 11h daily ( 12:00-23:00)
*Substrate:* Platinium Soil, Aqua floran + some Polish local stones.
*Water:* 100% RO + mineraliser (v4 orange).
*Water change:* once a week around  25-30%.
*Filtration: *Hydor prime 10 with ceramic and some carbo + additional mini filter inside around: 200l/h.
*Flora*: microsorium pteropus, microsorium pteropus narrow, java moss, wepping moss, phoenix moss, bucephalandra, anubias petite nana, vallisneria nana.
*Fauna:* Danio reriro, neon innesa, orange molly, clea helena.
*Started*: 29.05.2018 r.

The conception was to make a typical low tech, easy and nice to perception with easly plant to care in cause of not enough time during week and also not much of my experience because this is my first tank after many years of nothing in these matters. Aquarium had three changes of lights, some small changes in the scape and in the fertilisation . Currently I think I have a final version of my scape.

Thank you in advance for the all comments.


----------



## Mihai Varban (12 May 2019)

Looks nice man. All slow growers. Remove the carbon from your filter. All it does is soak up your ferts. Seems a bit high effort for the plants you keep. For me those grow with weekly ferts and 20% water change every 2 or 3 weeks. Low tech. I keep shrimp and endlers.


----------



## Edvet (13 May 2019)

Mihai Varban said:


> All it does is soak up your ferts


Not sure about that, in fact quite sure it doesn't do that.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 May 2019)

Clive, the expert that just keeps on giving...
Does the charcoal in my filter take the fertiliser out of the water?
Tank looks great btw.


----------



## Akwarysta_pl (22 May 2019)

Thank you for all new comments and concerning carbon in my filter.  I removed all carbon for around 2 weeks from my filter in the past and a few problems comes quickly to my aquarium so I will prefer to keep a little carbon in my filter since this time.  I' considering also now to put a little of Purigen to the filter up on carbon but Im not sure if this will help to make water more clear or maybe can also catch all my NO3 and make more problems ? so would be nice if someone here has some experience with this product and can give me some good advice.


----------



## Aqua360 (24 May 2019)

That's a really lush, gorgeous scape, looks great!


----------



## Jacob Coleman (27 Jul 2019)

Lovely scape


----------



## Roland (14 May 2020)

I love bucephalandra


----------

